# Hello-information about jobs



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, how are you?

I hope you are ok. First i tell u i'm sorry cuz I don't speak english very well. I'll end le cordon bleu-Peru on December 15th. I have been searching about jobs.

Last week i got an opportunity for working in Hyatt hotels in the USA, I should pay 1800 dollars for the program that last a 1 year and a half. And i would work aproximatelly 30 or 35 hours per week, 10 dollars per hour, i could get 1200 dollars per month. But i should pay for my food, transportation, my lodging, so my sallary would be less. I dont know if it´s a good idea, but i should decide right now, till tomorrow cuz i have to take the interview on Wednesday and after the interview with Hyatt. I'm interested in learning, getting experience but earning money to recover the money i invested in my education about 20 000 dollars. So i'm thinking. I would like to know if 1200 dollars is a good sallary in the USA, i think it´s not good cuz here its not good and i dont know the state i'll go yet, till i get the interview with Hyatt.


Now i got information about cruise ships. About Royal Caribbean, they pay aproximattelly 1 000 dollars per month but u work a lot, my friends have worked about 15 and 17 hours per day, but they didnt pay for room, for food, for a car, it was 1000 dollars cash, just hard work.I think I can do it.

Today i got information for working in Disney cruise ships, they need cooks, i'll call tomorrow and i'll ask about sallary and time i will work. I dont care if i have to work 20 hours per day, but i really want to get good experience, learn and pay part of my education, so i feel a little confused.

Now, this semester i had a new chef who is my instructor. He just came from Paris and has michelin stars, he is a little crazy and I think he is a little crazy, he knock the refrigerator with his head or hit the walls when things doesnt work well, sometimes he is scary. Well he likes me, he thinks i have skills. So i told him I was planning to go to Australia and it's a good opportunity i think. He shouted me and he laughed of me, he told me, what will u do there? will u live in the desert? will u cook kangaroos? what will u do in that island? will u surf? well some chefs are arrogants. He told me he could contact me with some hotels in Paris where he has been sous chef, but he told me honestly, Gustavo dont think u will earn money, all what u will receive u will spend it in ur apartment, living in Paris is very very expensive. So i dont know. But he told me he can contact me as soon i end the school.

Really, in this moment i dont know what to do, i want to get experience, work, but get money for continue studying, i want to learn more and more about food, food sciences, and i like more things like arts, arquitecture, sociology, i want to get some money as everybody, too.

I still think about travelling to Australia or Canada , too. They give us information for working there. I would feel thankful if u could give me some advice please cuz i'm at the beginning and i dont want to make big mistakes and i want to ask to people who has experience i appreciate that very well.

Thanks my friends so much!!!!! a big hug, abrazos and see u soon!!!!!

a big smile!!!!!!!!!!!! and help me please  , hehehe.

Kind regards , im just sure of something that im smart, i can follow instructions very well and I am hardworking. that makes me smile.

Chef tavito


----------



## papasmurf (Dec 4, 2004)

This may be too late, but I just saw this. 
I had an opportunity to go to Hawaii to work with the Hyatt on a similar sounding program. I would say go for it. I try to think of it like this. Going with a company like the Hyatt, will give you many things even if money is not one of them. The are a reputable company and can offer diversity, connections, transfers, insurance, and by the looks of it time. I worked about 40 hours a week so I had bundles of time that I took advantage of by going to the library and learning many things about cooking. The pay is all relative to where the location is. New York? pay is too low. Tennessee? pay is good.
Later on I believe the Hyatt can look nice on a resume anywhere(as long as you don't stay too long), it is a familiar company with some clout. Smaller restaurants may not be recognized as many places but they too will have their benefits. I guess it depends on what you want to do in the long run. I loved it and it worked for me. Good luck! Oh and forget about the wierd angry chef/ instructor. It really doesn't mean much if you don't have the respect of the people under you and it doesn't sound like this fellow could maintain that for long, thats probably why he is an instructor and not in a restaurant anymore.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

When you start out as a cook it doesn't pay good money. School helps, but doesn't mean you'll get a good salary right away. Experience is #1 in this industry. 10 dollars per hour is pretty much the norm for starting salary in North America...

Oh yeah, French chefs tend to think that France is the centre of the culinary world, and anything non-French is 'wrong'...


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello!!!!!!!

How are u? thanks for the advice. Well i took the interviews, i was good in 2 interviews in this week. This week will be the last interview with chef from Hyatt or Marriot. I could go to Hyatt from Atlanta or JW Marriot from Orlando. I chose Atlanta cuz i could go with 2 friends and share the apartment. Is Atlanta expensive? Well but i care learning, they made me question if i would be scared to go to the USA, i said nope; or if i was ready for hard work i said of course, they told me they liked me and the chef will interview me soon. I think I am going to Atlanta in early February. Well i hope so.

Oh, i have to tell you, the JW Marriot from Lima, Peru called me on Thursday and asked me for an interview on Friday, 4 guys were interviewed and after that they called me in the afternoom. I should go tomorrow for my second interview, i was sooooooooooo happy,I havent ended school and im getting opportunities to learn, i want to learn, and that day my pastry chef told me there's a job in Cuzco for being a chef for an small hotel for teaching some things for 1 year, i couldnt believe it. But honestly im in the beginning, now i want to learn as much as i can and start a good resume and get good relationships, contacts.

I feel very thankful to the life, God, everybody i couldnt believe many nice things could happen to me in so short time. Now ill have my final tests, a chef from France is coming for give the test, and i have to take other tests about peruvain food, bakery, pastry. On Tuesday i ahve the interview with Disney cruise ship.

Thanks for ur advice, ill tell u more about me soon, kind regards and hugs!

And,,,,,,,,,,,thanks,m going to the library in my free time is a good idea, i like reading about food cuz there are many techniques and some chefs cook diffrent or cut diffrent some meats. That would be excellent. Thanks for the advice.

Remember; u feel very nice when u make someone happy when they eat tasty food, that`s why i like cooking i think, people smile a lot when it tastes good and they feel happy, u can give then relax, smiles, a nice job and u enjoy doing it.

See u!!

Chef Tavito


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll be going through Atlanta tomorrow... nice town... busy... good culinary action and the mountains within one hour North are awsome... I ride a motorcycle there quite a bit, also you can push North to North Carolina, South Carolina, Tenessee, Virginia... of course that is if they let you out of the kitchen. I live in Naples, Florida most of the time...
www.personalchefara.com
Let me know if ever around here... Collier County is now the fastest County in the USA...
Be well....

Ara


----------

